# Rabbits for adoption in Nottinghamshire



## Kirkby Pet Welfare (Sep 17, 2010)

Kirkby Pet Welfare currently have wide variety of rabbits available for adoption. Below are photos of just a few of the rabbits available. If you're interested in adopting a rabbit please call Celia for more information: 01623 753883


----------



## Kirkby Pet Welfare (Sep 17, 2010)

A few more of the many rabbits currently available for adoption...









1 year old Lionhead cross netuered males, vaccinated,
good health and temperament.









2 year old Harlequin females, vaccinated, good health
and temperament.









2 year old agouti female, 2 year old white and agouti
female and 2 year old Sooty Fawn Dwarf Lop
neutered male. All vaccinated, good health and temperament.









2 year old Dutch, 1 neutered male, 1 female.

If you're after a particular breed please PM me or call Celia on 01623 753883, chances are we'll have something suitable.


----------



## Kirkby Pet Welfare (Sep 17, 2010)

5 baby rabbits available for adoption, roughly 11 weeks old. All are very friendly and healthy. Mum and dad are also both available for adoption.

Mum is on the left in the first photo.





































Please call 01623 460082 for more information or to arrange to come and see them. (Call 01623 753883 regards any of the other rabbits in this thread)


----------



## Kirkby Pet Welfare (Sep 17, 2010)

More rabbits needing homes!


----------

